# My time has come..........surgery



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi guys.

So after 13 years of walking with pain after my bike accident in 09', it is time for my total hip replacement at 45 on Monday 28November. Initially the docters told me I would be able to walk for 3 years after they patched me up and then I would have to get a hip replacement. Well I think they did a great job if I could go 10 years longer than expected. Currently it looks like a bicycle chain is holding everything together in there .

Well wish my luck guys.......if you want to that is. Will only be back in my shop mid January 2023.

Thanks for viewing
Michael


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 22, 2022)

All the best! You certainly have a positive mindset, which is quite essential.


----------



## francist (Nov 22, 2022)

Hope all goes well and according to plan, Michael. Best of luck. 

-frank


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 22, 2022)

Best of luck, Michael.

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 22, 2022)

All the best Michael, in your surgery. They pretty much have that procedure down. I've had several friends who have had both hips done (not at the same time),  and were up an at in short order. Mike


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 22, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So after 13 years of walking with pain after my bike accident in 09', it is time for my total hip replacement at 45 on Monday 28November. Initially the docters told me I would be able to walk for 3 years after they patched me up and then I would have to get a hip replacement. Well I think they did a great job if I could go 10 years longer than expected. Currently it looks like a bicycle chain is holding everything together in there .
> 
> ...


Speedy healing to you.........


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 22, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So after 13 years of walking with pain after my bike accident in 09', it is time for my total hip replacement at 45 on Monday 28November. Initially the docters told me I would be able to walk for 3 years after they patched me up and then I would have to get a hip replacement. Well I think they did a great job if I could go 10 years longer than expected. Currently it looks like a bicycle chain is holding everything together in there .
> 
> ...


Good luck...

Maybe practice counting backwards from 100 so you dont look dumb when the anesthesiologist tells you too count backwards from 100 like I did the last time I was put under


----------



## Martin W (Nov 22, 2022)

Micheal , good luck and all the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## petcnc (Nov 22, 2022)

Good Luck with your surgery. Think it as a partial rebuild for your body and you will be happy to have it.


----------



## thomas s (Nov 22, 2022)

Best of luck


----------



## lordbeezer (Nov 22, 2022)

Hope all goes well.  Stay positive


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2022)

A strong and complete recovery to you!  All the positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## CJ5Dave (Nov 22, 2022)

Hope all goes well. Surely your guardian angel will work some overtime for you. I


----------



## Bone Head (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll offer my good wishes for you, and best of luck to your surgeon.


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 22, 2022)

I need a new hip, also. But afraid of the knife. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 22, 2022)

Prayers sent ...........


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 22, 2022)

A coworker got a hip replacement at 40.  He only knew how to ski 150%.  First question to the doc was can I ski again?
Answer: Yes but not like you did before, only one hip to a customer.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes, best wishes on a successful surgery and a speedy recovery


----------



## Aukai (Nov 22, 2022)

Good luck, and mind the rehab protocols.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 22, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Good luck...
> 
> Maybe practice counting backwards from 100 so you dont look dumb when the anesthesiologist tells you too count backwards from 100 like I did the last time I was put under


The last time I had surgery, they had me count backward from ten.  I never made it to zero.

Good luck with the surgery, Micheal!


----------



## snoopdog (Nov 22, 2022)

All the best for a speedy recovery, pulling for ya hoss


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 22, 2022)

It will be my knees when my surgery time comes.   I've heard hip is much easier.   Glws(surgery).


----------



## mikey (Nov 22, 2022)

I trust things will go well, Mike, and a heartfelt wish for a speedy recovery and many years of pain-free function. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 22, 2022)

here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

Gaffer said:


> All the best! You certainly have a positive mindset, which is quite essential.


It's the way to go


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Good luck...
> 
> Maybe practice counting backwards from 100 so you dont look dumb when the anesthesiologist tells you too count backwards from 100 like I did the last time I was put under


Had 13 ops in that first year,most while in hospital for 3 months,so I tried that about 13 times.......no it does not work


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> I need a new hip, also. But afraid of the knife. Hope it goes well for you.


Don't be affraid,you are in Gods hands. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> It will be my knees when my surgery time comes.   I've heard hip is much easier.   Glws(surgery).


I heard that too. I must get one aswell in future. My knee has big damage too.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 23, 2022)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.  I'll bet you're back in your shop in about a month.  I had a hip replaced about 10 years ago, and my wife had both hips replaced (one at a time) and it took less than a month each time to get back into action.  The first week or so is literally a pain in the a**, but you recover quickly after that.  You'll be back making chips in short order.


----------



## brino (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi Michael, 
Let me also add my best wishes for your surgery and recovery.
A guy here at work just had that done, he went from crutches and a lot of pain to walking tall and smiling.

Do what the physio team tells you! 
Yes you will initially be sore, but you need to get moving soon after.

Take a tablet or cell phone so you can at least keep reading here in any downtime you have.

Brian


----------



## tjb (Nov 23, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers.
You got this.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

Thanks Brian. Yes one thing I know is,if you want to walk, do what they say and put in the work. Back when my knee was still im very bad shape,I had to force myself to bend it again after it being straight for 8 weeks. I CAN tell you stories but I think you can imagine the hell I had to go through on top off learning to walk again. I know there will be pain involved but sadly that I am used to.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

You can put your money on it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 23, 2022)

brino said:


> Take a tablet or cell phone so you can at least keep reading here in any downtime you have.


You can put your money on it.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 23, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Thanks Brian. Yes one thing I know is,if you want to walk, do what they say and put in the work. Back when my knee was still im very bad shape,I had to force myself to bend it again after it being straight for 8 weeks. I CAN tell you stories but I think you can imagine the hell I had to go through on top off learning to walk again. I know there will be pain involved but sadly that I am used to.


Over the years I've had both knees replaced (damn bar stools), The first one was 18 years ago and was a bit more than I bargained for.  Physical therapy was mandatory for 6 weeks.  The goal was for the knee to flex enough to easily be able to ride a bicycle.  I could do that, but still was in pain for another couple months after the surgery.  It was bad enough that I even got a temporary disabled parking sticker, so I didn't have to walk 1/4 mile from the parking lot to the shop.  In time everything straightened out, but little did I know I wasn't done yet.

Eight years later I had the second one done.  I couldn't believe the difference.  It was only a couple days, and I was easily walking with a cane.  Within a week I was in rehab (the physical kind not the 12 steps).  It only took a few sessions, and I was good to go.  I could easily ride a bike and walk a mile or more with no pain.  I'm not sure what changed in the process in the 8 years between the first and second go around, but obviously there were improvements in techniques.  The only noticeable difference is there is a nearly invisible scar on the right knee where I was stitched back together, and a more noticeable scar on the left knee where I was glued back together.


----------



## cathead (Nov 24, 2022)

It's serious stuff.  I hope all goes well for you Michael.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2022)

Well I am here all boocked in and they checked the oil and kicked the tyres and now me and my best kept secret(my lovely wife)are waiting for the staff to come and wheel me off at about 13:30. I will let you know how it went.........that is when I feel myself again.




I just want to thank each and everyone of you for your well wishes. I realy appreciate your support. 




AND A BIG

TO YOU ALL

Thanks H-M Members.
Michael


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 28, 2022)

I hope the surgery has gone well Today , wishing you many years of pain free and active life.


----------



## Jubil (Nov 28, 2022)

Praying for uneventful recovery and complete healing. 

Chuck


----------



## brino (Nov 28, 2022)

Michael,

I am sure that you will be recovered from this sooner than you think.
You'll be out buying more tools, and able to use them in your shop with much less pain.

........and then we can return the "You Suck" sign!

Hang in there buddy.
Brian


----------



## Charles scozzari (Nov 28, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So after 13 years of walking with pain after my bike accident in 09', it is time for my total hip replacement at 45 on Monday 28November. Initially the docters told me I would be able to walk for 3 years after they patched me up and then I would have to get a hip replacement. Well I think they did a great job if I could go 10 years longer than expected. Currently it looks like a bicycle chain is holding everything together in there .
> 
> ...


You'll be fine.


----------



## extropic (Nov 28, 2022)

Best wishes for a completely satisfactory and timely outcome.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2022)

brino said:


> and then we can return the "You Suck" sign!


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 28, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So after 13 years of walking with pain after my bike accident in 09', it is time for my total hip replacement at 45 on Monday 28November. Initially the docters told me I would be able to walk for 3 years after they patched me up and then I would have to get a hip replacement. Well I think they did a great job if I could go 10 years longer than expected. Currently it looks like a bicycle chain is holding everything together in there .
> 
> ...


I got the surgery back in June.  I was really anti-climatic.  You can be back in the shop in a few weeks if you want.  I mean, I went home the same day.


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 28, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> I need a new hip, also. But afraid of the knife. Hope it goes well for you.


Get the hip.
I regret not getting it done sooner.  Sucked for a few days.  Haven't hurt since.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi all.

Well I am bit more awake now and as you can probably tell I am out of surgery.

Don't have much pain........NOW.......but that is most likely frow all the gooooood stuff they give me. I think tomorrow will be a different story.

Thanks again for all my friends here at H-M,thank you for your thoughts and prayers. God bless each and everyone of you.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 28, 2022)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## yendor (Nov 28, 2022)

Been there done that on both sides.
The amazing thing is you wake up from the surgery and the pain in the hip is GONE.
Now that's not to say that once the pain meds wear off there isn't a whole lot of other stuff that now hurts but that's short lived compared to the old Hip Pain.
I predict and recommend a whole lot of walking as soon as possible.
Push it but also be aware of your limitations.
Walking and doing the recommended exercises will get you back fast if you follow the plan.


----------



## tjb (Nov 28, 2022)

A good friend of mine had that same surgery a couple of years ago at age 70 or 71.  He has had no problems and has been pain-free from almost immediately after the surgery.  You'll do great, Michael.

Regards


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2022)

Good morning everyone. 
Yes my surgery was done by a top Surgeon here in South Africa who does hip replacements using the AMIS method which makes recovery time much quicker and better. We atualy stumbled on him while looking for the right Dr. and God sent him to me. We only atualy found out about his excellent standing as a Dr. after me went for  consultation.  I will put the link down if someone wants to read about him and this method,he wrote it. It is not too long. There is a small section in Afrikaans which you can skip,but then again according to Charlize Theron only 44 of us are speaking it so don't worry. (According to me the remarks she made is the joke of the day.






						AMIS Hip Replacement, Hip Revision Surgeon, Dr Jan D Joubert Inc
					

Dr Jan D Joubert is one of South Africa's foremost orthopaedic surgeons. Call us on +27 21 930 1810. Doc Jan specialises in the Amis Technique of minimally invasive hip replacement as well as hip revision surgery.




					docjanjoubert.co.za
				




Well now I am waiting for the physio people to come and toture me, just kidding,they are great people and I am glad they are there to help patients.

Speak to you soon.
Michael 2.0 .....out


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 1, 2022)

How you feeling?  I'm in the same boat at 43 and need one as well (actually both but the left is much worse).  Too much fun or stupidity as a youth I guess.   The Dr. want's me to wait until I'm 50 but I don't think that's going to happen as some days I can barely put on a sock.  Next time I meet with the ortho, I'm going to ask what method he uses.  The idea of cutting you up as little as possible seems like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Bone Head (Dec 1, 2022)

Jason, have you considered a different doctor in a different practice?


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bone Head said:


> Jason, have you considered a different doctor in a different practice?


No, I went to my family Dr. because I thought I had a pulled groin that wouldn't heal.  He took x-rays and said he would have to send me to the ortho.  Its a sports medicine - orthopedic center for Scott & White in Central TX.  I jammed my leg a few bad times riding dirt bikes and physically my leg will not move like it should.  He will replace it as soon as I say go, just doesn't want me to outlive the replacement.   I'm to the point of I'll worry about that in 25 years.  I understand his concern.   When it gets closer, I will definitely see what method he does.  I might try some platelets this spring but insurance doesn't cover that because its an expirament with hips.  I've had a steroid shot in it that last 2 springs but I can't do too many more as they actually deteriorate the cartridge.  Probably will choose not to get the steroids anymore.

Did you have another suggestion?   I'm not completely hobbled yet but some days are not fun


----------



## Bone Head (Dec 1, 2022)

I was suggesting a second opinion.  New eyes, new x-rays; that sort of thing.  Doctors can make mistakes.  Personal experience speaking.


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bone Head said:


> I was suggesting a second opinion.  New eyes, new x-rays; that sort of thing.  Doctors can make mistakes.  Personal experience speaking.


I haven't but now I might.   I can see in the xray that there is no gap in the joint and sometimes it will catch and lockup so there is definitely something going on in there.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 2, 2022)

Jason812 said:


> How you feeling?  I'm in the same boat at 43 and need one as well (actually both but the left is much worse).  Too much fun or stupidity as a youth I guess.   The Dr. want's me to wait until I'm 50 but I don't think that's going to happen as some days I can barely put on a sock.  Next time I meet with the ortho, I'm going to ask what method he uses.  The idea of cutting you up as little as possible seems like a pretty good idea.


Sorry for the late answer. I got home today,should have been yesterday,but I felt a bit quizey,so they kept me a day longer. A bit sore and stiff but otherwise it is not too bad at all. I cant complain realy about pain at this stage and I think I can give that complainant to the expertise of my orthopaedic  surgeon and definitely the AMIS method he used. The insision is about 4" long and like I said not much pain. And This is 4days later. I started walking with a walker the next day and the day after with crutches. Long road still but all is going good. It is just the stuffiness that I don't like much. Also swolen as I think I mentioned.


----------



## tjb (Dec 2, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Sorry for the late answer. I got home today,should have been yesterday,but I felt a bit quizey,so they kept me a day longer. A bit sore and stiff but otherwise it is not too bad at all. I cant complain realy about pain at this stage and I think I can give that complainant to the expertise of my orthopaedic  surgeon and definitely the AMIS method he used. The insision is about 4" long and like I said not much pain. And This is 4days later. I started walking with a walker the next day and the day after with crutches. Long road still but all is going good. It is just the stuffiness that I don't like much. Also swolen as I think I mentioned.


That's great news!

Sounds pretty much like what my friend said.  If he's any indication, it won't be long before you even remember you had the surgery.

Regards


----------



## francist (Dec 2, 2022)

Good to hear Michael! 

-frank
ps -- I liked the bit in Afrikaans too. Only 40 of you left speaking it, eh...


----------



## brino (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm glad you're home.
Good to hear that you are on the right road Michael. Keep it up!
Swelling will only go away with time and stiffness only with motion.

Brian


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 2, 2022)

That's good news.


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 2, 2022)

I had face surgery 2 months ago 
hope you get back on your feet soon


----------



## brino (Dec 2, 2022)

@dirty tools 

Ouch! that looks pretty rough. I hope you are coming along too!

Brian


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 2, 2022)

What happened there?


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 3, 2022)

sorry I stole your post

I was going blind
near normally vision now

yes it hurt like all hell


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 3, 2022)

brino said:


> I'm glad you're home.
> Good to hear that you are on the right road Michael. Keep it up!
> Swelling will only go away with time and stiffness only with motion.
> 
> Brian


Realy don't like the stiffness, but I must remember that there are muscles that were shorter now for 13 years and are asked to stretch to where they were back then.......but still don't like the feeling,neither all these damn pills,but I am not complaining, they do their job.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 3, 2022)

dirty tools said:


> I had face surgery 2 months ago
> hope you get back on your feet soon


That looks nasty. What happened?

Can't help feeling sorry for the poor chicken at the back top left too..........what's his story?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 3, 2022)

dirty tools said:


> I was going blind


Ok sorry I see now.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 3, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Ok sorry I see now.


Oh gosh sorry I didn't mean anything by that comment.


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 3, 2022)

I got my right hip replaced a few years back.  It was worth it, I later decided I had waited too long to get it done.  You will like the result once the pain from the surgery subsides.


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 6, 2022)

It's been a week, how you feeling?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 7, 2022)

Jason812 said:


> It's been a week, how you feeling?


Hi yes,a week and two days. The pain is bearable,which is not much at all, but what gets me is the the stiffness. My leg has shorter by about 15mm or a bit more, can't remember,for 13years and now everything must be stretched to length. Old scar tissues are tearing away from the muscles inside and THAT burns like a mother. It feels like you heated up two small gardend rakes to red hot,plunged them into my outer thigh, where they originaly operated to put me back together after my bike accident, and then pull them appart. It is excruciating. 

But on the bright side,walking with crutches is going better and better every day,and I am scheduled for a follow-up on the 12th with my Dr.

Thank you very much for your concern and checking up. I realy appreciate it and it just shows once again what quality of people is on H-M

 

Michael


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 7, 2022)

Glad things went well


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 7, 2022)

Hi @Jason812 ,I just wanted to say that you must not be put off or scared by my experience, because you must remember your situation is totaly different from mine. I have muscle damage and nerve damage in my leg from my femur bone coming through the muscle and breaking skin at the time of the accident in 09'. Sorry if I sound a bit graffic,although there is lots more I can say. My point is,according to members here and other sources, total hip replacement is not so painful under normal circumstances. Apparently knee replacement is much worse pain wise and recovery time wise.

Good luck with yours,whenever you decide to do it and let us know if you want to.

Michael


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 7, 2022)

Mine will be more painful, then.  2/3 of my meniscus in my knee was removed back in '91.  It has gone downhill quite a bit in the past 5 years...  It's just a matter of time.


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 7, 2022)

Sounds painful 

better you than me (LOL)

good luck


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 7, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi @Jason812 ,I just wanted to say that you must not be put off or scared by my experience, because you must remember your situation is totaly different from mine. I have muscle damage and nerve damage in my leg from my femur bone coming through the muscle and breaking skin at the time of the accident in 09'. Sorry if I sound a bit graffic,although there is lots more I can say. My point is,according to members here and other sources, total hip replacement is not so painful under normal circumstances. Apparently knee replacement is much worse pain wise and recovery time wise.
> 
> Good luck with yours,whenever you decide to do it and let us know if you want to.
> 
> Michael


I can't imagine what that feels like.

Stay with the PT and once you get it stretched out, it will be worth it.


----------



## deakin (Dec 7, 2022)

you guys with the hips and knees are lucky. mainstream stuff.  try getting an elbow fixed.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 9, 2022)

deakin said:


> you guys with the hips and knees are lucky. mainstream stuff.  try getting an elbow fixed.


Nah I'm good....but you enjoy


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2022)

Quick update. It took a bit longer than the two weeks the doctor mentioned, but at 3 and a half weeks, I finaly threw away one of the two crutches. So progress is being made.

Thanks for viewing. 
Michael.


----------



## francist (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2022)

I am still learning/struggling to trust the piece of engineering in my body. It's a funny feeling thinking about it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 21, 2022)

Sounds like your getting there. No break dancing for awhile yet. Cheers, Mike


----------



## deakin (Dec 21, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Quick update. It took a bit longer than the two weeks the doctor mentioned, but at 3 and a half weeks, I finaly threw away one of the two crutches. So progress is being made.
> 
> Thanks for viewing.
> Michael.


but are you using the one on the correct side?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2022)

deakin said:


> but are you using the one on the correct side?


Jip. Left leg=new hip,crutch in right hand.

I was on crutches for a year and half after the accident back in 09". Thanks for the thought @deakin  . You have it like that too right?


----------



## brino (Dec 21, 2022)

Great news Michael!
Keep it up.
Brian


----------



## deakin (Dec 21, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Jip. Left leg=new hip,crutch in right hand.
> 
> I was on crutches for a year and half after the accident back in 09". Thanks for the thought @deakin  . You have it like that too right?


'76 i split my tibia down the center. when i went back to the doc with the crutch on the wrong side i got an earful. since then i have corrected a LOT of people


----------



## Aukai (Dec 21, 2022)

Great news


----------



## Jason812 (Dec 21, 2022)

Good news.  Have your ligaments and muscles stretched out any?


----------



## deakin (Dec 21, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Jip. Left leg=new hip,crutch in right hand.
> 
> I was on crutches for a year and half after the accident back in 09". Thanks for the thought @deakin  . You have it like that too right?


that is a really long time. my tibia was 6 months before weight bearing. my smashed femur near the hip was not all that long with rod and plate but some time with a crutch then cane


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 22, 2022)

Jason812 said:


> Good news.  Have your ligaments and muscles stretched out any?


Still busy and it burns like hell. My leg was shorter for 13years so it's going to take time. My  thigh is very tender and the skin is very sensative for some reason.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 22, 2022)

You see light at the end of the tunnel which is great because it helps you calm down knowing you'll be alright.


----------



## deakin (Dec 22, 2022)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Still busy and it burns like hell. My leg was shorter for 13years so it's going to take time. My  thigh is very tender and the skin is very sensative for some reason.


after my femur deal my leg is 1/4" shorter. took a little while to adapt but ok


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 25, 2022)

deakin said:


> after my femur deal my leg is 1/4" shorter. took a little while to adapt but ok


It is something to adapt to. Now I have to adapt again with my leg being longer again. It actualy now feel longer than the other one, but I know for a fact it is not. I was just so use to walking with a shorter leg for 13years. The brain is a wonderful thing.

Mary Christmas. 
Michael


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Monday at 3:18 AM)

Hallo guys.

Well it is week six and I am only able to put down my last crutch now.....barely. I don't know if it is normal to still have pain when walking but I guess it is.

For those of you that has been through this,what was your experience at this stage? I know all patients have difference experiences, but it will give me an idea of the norm of things.

Thanks guys.
Michael


----------



## vtcnc (Monday at 6:30 AM)

It sounds like progress. Follow doctors orders on this one. The rehab is what matters most at this point assuming they did their part in the operating room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bone Head (Monday at 7:10 AM)

The therapy is very important.  It will hurt, but you must follow through.  Good luck, keep going.


----------



## projectnut (Monday at 8:08 AM)

Bone Head said:


> The therapy is very important.  It will hurt, but you must follow through.  Good luck, keep going.


I would totally agree.  When I had my first one done, I used a cane for several weeks after no longer needing the crutches.  I also continued with the therapy and even got a temporary disabled parking permit for work.  The parking permit was good for 6 months, but I only needed it for about 90 days.

The second one was a whole different story.  I was walking with a cane in a couple weeks, only needed a minimum number of therapy sessions, and was walking without assistance in a little over a month.  I don't know why there was such a difference in recovery time.  It may have been the difference in techniques between 2004 and 2012.  In any case once everything healed there's not been any pain or problems.


----------



## brino (Monday at 8:29 AM)

Michael, 

I am glad to hear an update, but sorry it feels so slow.
It sounds like progress to me too.

I have NOT had it done, however, when I consider the "major structural repair" that you've been thru I feel like six weeks is still early.
However I imagine that from your prospective it likely feels much longer......

Every recovery will be different, depending not only on the skill of the surgeon, but also your own physiology.
You might have started with more scar tissue than most.

As said above, keep up with the physical therapy.
We all want you moving freely around your shop without pain, but don't rush it and do too much too soon.

Stay strong my friend.
Brian


----------



## Shotgun (Monday at 8:31 AM)

I was up an walking without assistance with a few weeks.  Still have numbness just past the cut, and I'll occassionally have aching in the hip still.


----------



## deakin (Monday at 8:54 AM)

my bride had some pain or discomfort for most of a year  however she was 78 or 79 when she had the hip replacement.
she used a walker for about 6 weeks. she actually could walk unassisted some but was unsteady

exactly 6 months before i dropped crutches from a tibia break due to non weight bearing


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Monday at 9:03 AM)

Just for your viewing pleasure,here is how it looks. The stuff you see looking like bicycle chain,is how the doctors reconstructed my pelvis back in 09'


----------



## projectnut (Monday at 9:30 AM)

Shotgun said:


> I was up an walking without assistance with a few weeks.  Still have numbness just past the cut, and *I'll occassionally have aching in the hip still.*


I had a hip replaced a couple years ago, and like you I occasionally have some pain in the A**.  In my case I think it's more from some of the people I come in contact with rather than the surgery.


----------



## Bone Head (Monday at 12:42 PM)

And for additional viewing pleasure, my legs after a tweaker turned left in front of my bike...


From Sept 19 of '98 to return to work was 89 days.  I think I can set metal detectors off with the plates/screws they installed.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Monday at 1:03 PM)

Bone Head said:


> And for additional viewing pleasure, my legs after a tweaker turned left in front of my bike...
> View attachment 432828
> 
> From Sept 19 of '98 to return to work was 89 days.  I think I can set metal detectors off with the plates/screws they installed.


Thank God you were able to go back to work or anything. You must have some tolerance for pain. Wow.


----------



## deakin (Monday at 2:07 PM)

Bone Head said:


> And for additional viewing pleasure, my legs after a tweaker turned left in front of my bike...
> View attachment 432828
> 
> From Sept 19 of '98 to return to work was 89 days.  I think I can set metal detectors off with the plates/screws they installed.


i have two implants. i used to carry a card but not once were they detected at an airport (implants not card). a cough drop in my pocket was detected


----------



## Bone Head (Monday at 7:26 PM)

Charles scozzari said:


> Thank God you were able to go back to work or anything. You must have some tolerance for pain. Wow.


Pain is there.  Two choices, give up or keep on.  How can I or anyone have any sort of life i we give up?
Oh...I still ride.  Partially because of I love it, and partially it keeps my head on straight.  Ask my wife what I'm like during winter down time.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Monday at 8:08 PM)

Bone Head said:


> Pain is there.  Two choices, give up or keep on.  How can I or anyone have any sort of life i we give up?
> Oh...I still ride.  Partially because of I love it, and partially it keeps my head on straight.  Ask my wife what I'm like during winter down time.


Agree on all counts. You have to keep goin or die. I don't ride anymore because of the morons on the road. Down here the girls are worse then the guys. Then everyones on either the phone or the horn. My son rides but when he does he trailers upstate New York or Pa. At my age you just don't heal anymore. Happy Healthy Safe New Year.     Thanks


----------



## Jason812 (Monday at 10:03 PM)

Got rid of my rode bike 23 years ago when I was 21.   Not enough sense that young on the road.  I was lucky when I bounced off the side of a suburban that made a left turn from the 3rd lane out infront of me.  It was my lack of maturity for getting rid of it not the other drivers.

Got rid of my dirt bike about 12 years ago.  Riding buddies quit riding because they got hurt.   Not as much fun by yourself and too many responsibilities to miss work because of something broken.   No guarantees in life but if I knew I wouldn't get hurt anymore,  I'd get a dirt bike again tomorrow.  Even though it might be the reason for me needing a hip.

I sometimes want another rode bike but I still probably have no sense on a bike.  Its pinned or nothing.

That's a good looking scooter Charles.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Monday at 10:43 PM)

Jason812 said:


> Got rid of my rode bike 23 years ago when I was 21.   Not enough sense that young on the road.  I was lucky when I bounced off the side of a suburban that made a left turn from the 3rd lane out infront of me.  It was my lack of maturity for getting rid of it not the other drivers.
> 
> Got rid of my dirt bike about 12 years ago.  Riding buddies quit riding because they got hurt.   Not as much fun by yourself and too many responsibilities to miss work because of something broken.   No guarantees in life but if I knew I wouldn't get hurt anymore,  I'd get a dirt bike again tomorrow.  Even though it might be the reason for me needing a hip.
> 
> ...


Too dangerous today.


----------



## deakin (Tuesday at 7:49 AM)

Jason812 said:


> Got rid of my dirt bike about 12 years ago.  Riding buddies quit riding because they got hurt.   Not as much fun by yourself and too many responsibilities to miss work because of something broken.   No guarantees in life but if I knew I wouldn't get hurt anymore,  I'd get a dirt bike again tomorrow.  Even though it might be the reason for me needing a hip.


these days when not an event i ride by myself.   all my riding buds got into hunting and drinking. not good riding by yourself but either that or nothing. i find riding solo i don't ride as long


----------



## Bone Head (Wednesday at 8:09 AM)

I've been bad, and want to apologise to Suzuki (Micheal) and the rest of you for hijacking his thread.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Wednesday at 8:45 AM)

Bone Head said:


> I've been bad, and want to apologise to Suzuki (Micheal) and the rest of you for hijacking his thread.


Hijacking, no. Sharing life happenings.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Thursday at 4:39 PM)

Bone Head said:


> I've been bad, and want to apologise to Suzuki (Micheal) and the rest of you for hijacking his thread.


No worries my friend,we have all done it at some point and it keeps the conversations going,so don't lose any sleep over it.

Back to our war wounds.....yes you and me had almost the exact kind of accident, but we were the lucky ones,because God have more plans for us.......some of our other biking friends were not that lucky.

I don't have exrays of my other injuries,but I also broke my knee, a broken femur above my knee(open fracture),broken pelvis,broken arm and my hand  was very very badly crushed between the tank(FULL) and car. I lost two thirds of my left index finger,my hand was so badly crushed that the Doctor said when they opened my hand to repair, almost all my bones were broken and it literally fell out of my hand. They wanted to amputate, but I had a magition for a doctor who fixed my hand. It's not perfect nor beautiful,  but I can work with it and I am very greatfull. I wish I could show you the xrays of my hand,it was unrecognizable. But like I said......lucky.

Praise The Lord.


----------



## pontiac428 (Thursday at 6:17 PM)

Jason812 said:


> I sometimes want another rode bike but I still probably have no sense on a bike.  Its pinned or nothing.


I suffer the same problem.  I'm normally risk-averse and conservative about my life choices, but on two wheels nothing exists for me between the lower end of balls out and walking.  I also have a jumping problem anytime I spot something that might work as a ramp.  Yes, I have metal in my body too.


----------



## deakin (Yesterday at 8:20 AM)

at a real nasty mud hole we built a bridge. during the event one particular AA guy did 3 - 360's in a row. laughing my ass off i said back it down a little. after the event, still laughing, he tells me he has only two speeds. pinned or off. i said how did that work out for you?

that area now is named after him


----------

